# معلومات عن تصميم الممرات ومدارج المطارات و (رصفها)



## eng.khalid (27 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
احتاج الى معلومات عن تصميم ممرات ومدارج المطارات وكذلك معلومات عن الرصف لها 
وكيفية الرصف 
و
الكود العالمي لهندسة المطارات
اخوكم مشرف على مشروع ومحتاج معلومات .
تقبلوا تحياتي سلفاً


----------



## راقم نهاد الزهاوي (6 مايو 2007)

عزيزي المهندس خالد:
لا انصح بالبحث عن كود عالمي للمطارات. انما هناك الملحق Annex-14 بجزئين وهو الصادر عن منظمة (ICAO) وكذلك هناك المواصفات الفدرالية الأمريكية الصادرة عن (FAA)وربما انت محتاج خصوصا الى 
(AC 150-5320 Pavement Design) والتي تخص مواصفات رصف المدارج. ان المواصفة الاخيرة ممكن ان تحمل مجانا من موقع FAA اما الاولى فهي تحمل من موقعها مقابل ثمن. وكلتاهما متوفرتان لدي. ارجو منك ارسال عنوانك البريدي لارسلهما لك ان احببت.


----------



## عمر زيتون (29 أبريل 2009)

انا سعيد بالمشاركة فى المنتدى


----------



## atia_092 (30 أبريل 2009)

عزيزى الزهاوى لو سمحت انا محتاج هده الكتب فى الطرق التى دكرتها 
وايميلى [email protected]
ياريت تبعتهما ولك الف شكرا 
اخوك اسامة عطية مهندس طرق


----------



## bakr salman (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل 
اعمل حاليا مساح فى مشروع مطار القاهرة الجديد . رصف الممر هو عبارة عن :
3 طبقات أساس ( سمك 15سم ) + 3 طبقات أسفلت ( سمك 10سم )
حيث نقوم بتوقيع خط السنتر . ثم نقسم الطريق عرضيا الى قطاعات 
( 5 & 10 & 15 & 20 & 25 & 30 ) right , و مثلها فى ال left 
هذا بشكل عام . و ان احتجت الى اى استفسارفإليك الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## جلال نوار (18 مايو 2009)

سعيد جدا كلما كنت معكم اخوكم نوارجلال من الجزائر


----------



## جلال نوار (18 مايو 2009)

اتمني ان احصل على دروس او محظرات عن كيفية تشغيل ماكينة الخلطة الاسفلتية نوع / ماريني
اخوكم في الله نوار


----------



## عبدالبارئ الباشير (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا عبدالبارئ الباشير أبحث عن مواضيع تخص مدارج الطائرات سبب تشققها وصيانتها أرجو منك المساعدة [email protected]


----------



## ahmed almasah (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى راقم نهد لو سمحت انا محتاج مساعدتك فى مجل المطارات ياريت لو تبعتلى هذه الكتب على اميلى وجزاكم الله الخيرات [email protected]


----------



## ابو فواد (10 يونيو 2009)

من شروط المشاركة والتسجيل عدم وضع الايميل 
نصيحة مني راجعوا مشاركاتكم وارفعوا والايميلات 
انا مش مشرف ولا مدير ولا شي بس حذروني من ذلك برسالة خاصة لذلك ارجوا منكم اخذ الحيطة والحذر


----------



## محمد طايل (13 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

[email protected]:6:


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (14 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ارسلهما على العنوان
[email protected]


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (14 يونيو 2009)

لماذا لا تضعها في المنتدى لكي يستفيد منها الجميع 
ان وضعها في المنتدى سوف يكون ذا فائدة اكبر


----------



## قصي عبد الكاظم (22 يونيو 2009)

dear Mr. zahawy if u can email me those 2 books really I'll be appreciate, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## imaster01 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد مش لاقى حاجه عن تصميم المطارات يمكن الاستفاده بيها
كله كلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام فاضى
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأسف لصراحتى


----------



## عمروالحربى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

انا عايز شرح تفصيلى لاستخدامات الميزان وكيفيه اسدخدامه من فضلكم سعدونى وارساله على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## ثعيلي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

دراسة تصميمة للمطارات على الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?ac88e9coe1acwaw


----------

